# Black Friday OC Beach Ride 2017



## tripple3 (Nov 9, 2017)

Lets ride the beach to burn some calories from eating Thanksgiving Feasts...
Friday November 24 10ish at the Bal. Liquor and Deli on Balboa Blvd.
We'll ride to lunch on Main St. Huntington Beach.
Come on down to the beach; lets Ride....



 

 

 
I will be riding down with Hippie Mike by 9 am if anyone wants to ride more....


----------



## Jimmy V (Nov 9, 2017)

I'll be out visiting the family in San Diego County.  I'll plan on coming up, looks like a great way to spend black Friday.


----------



## KeithB (Nov 9, 2017)

Plan on me being there.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 10, 2017)

Hmmmmmm.so much going on that day.if I dont go camping, ill come out.


----------



## Cory (Nov 19, 2017)

I am in. Wife has cut me loose so I dont slow her down at the stores. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 19, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Lets ride the beach to burn some calories from eating Thanksgiving Feasts...
> Friday November 24 10ish at the Bal. Liquor and Deli on Balboa Blvd.
> We'll ride to lunch on Main St. Huntington Beach.
> Come on down to the beach; lets Ride....
> ...



nice bike Hipple Mike ,I like it .


----------



## buickmike (Nov 19, 2017)

Cory said:


> I am in. Wife has cut me loose so I dont slow her down at the stores. View attachment 711589
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk




I've heard that early bird shopping + black Friday free for all. Can be vicious.     And when I was in grocery store yesterday I heard the crowd say awhhhhhh. -turns out an old lady got run down by a shopping cart


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 19, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Lets ride the beach to burn some calories from eating Thanksgiving Feasts...
> Friday November 24 10ish at the Bal. Liquor and Deli on Balboa Blvd.
> We'll ride to lunch on Main St. Huntington Beach.
> Come on down to the beach; lets Ride....
> ...



I'm a little to far away! North Idaho near Couer D' alene. I wish I could be there! Have fun guys! Barry


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> nice bike Hipple Mike ,I like it .



Truly, Great Bike; but not Mikes. 
On Loan to ride by @HANDLE BAR HORDER 
Which makes me wonder... are you riding with us Black Friday?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 19, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Truly, Great Bike; but not Mikes.
> On Loan to ride by @HANDLE BAR HORDER
> Which makes me wonder... are you riding with us Black Friday?
> View attachment 711708



Maybe have to see about work sure like to go


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 19, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> Maybe


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 19, 2017)

Im in.i can always go camping Saturday. Couldn't miss out on the fun!


----------



## 58tornado (Nov 21, 2017)

Just found out I'm not working Friday. So I'll be there!


----------



## Cory (Nov 23, 2017)

Looks like @mrg is coming also. Going to be a good group.




Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2017)

Super fun ride. Thanks for coming out


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 24, 2017)

black Friday fun ride! 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 great day! Thanks guys!


----------



## mrg (Nov 25, 2017)

fun ride in the OC!!, didn’t even realize I only took one pic!


----------

